# emerge -av --depclean

## pieter_parker

```
>> Calculating removal order...

>>> These are the packages that would be unmerged:                                                                                                                                                                              

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                

 sys-devel/automake

    selected: 1.9.6-r3 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 1.11.1 

 dev-lang/swig

    selected: 2.0.2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 x11-libs/gtkglext

    selected: 1.2.0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 net-libs/gtk-vnc

    selected: 0.4.3-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 sys-devel/gcc

    selected: 4.4.5 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 4.5.3-r1 

 sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

    selected: 2.6.38-r6 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 3.0.6 

 dev-libs/boost

    selected: 1.42.0-r2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 1.46.1-r1 

 dev-perl/Text-CSV

    selected: 1.210 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-python/cython

    selected: 0.14.1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 x11-libs/vte

    selected: 0.28.1-r200 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 net-libs/xulrunner

    selected: 1.9.2.17 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/krosspython

    selected: 4.6.3 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                

!!! 'app-editors/nano' (virtual/editor) is part of your system profile.                                                                                                                                                         

!!! Unmerging it may be damaging to your system.                                                                                                                                                                                

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                

 app-editors/nano

    selected: 2.2.5 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 net-proxy/tsocks

    selected: 1.8_beta5-r5 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-lang/lua

    selected: 5.1.4-r4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 app-emulation/virtinst

    selected: 0.600.0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 sys-libs/talloc

    selected: 2.0.1-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-python/gconf-python

    selected: 2.28.1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kajongg

    selected: 4.6.3 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 app-text/rarian

    selected: 0.8.1-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-util/boost-build

    selected: 1.42.0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 1.46.1 

 dev-python/urlgrabber

    selected: 3.9.1-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-python/gnome-python-base

    selected: 2.28.1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-python/twisted

    selected: 11.0.0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 gnome-base/gconf

    selected: 2.32.3 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 x11-libs/gnome-pty-helper

    selected: 0.28.1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 app-emulation/libvirt

    selected: 0.9.3-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-python/pycurl

    selected: 7.19.0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-libs/libnl

    selected: 1.1-r2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-python/pyopenssl

    selected: 0.12 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 net-zope/zope-interface

    selected: 3.6.2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 gnome-base/orbit

    selected: 2.14.19-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-libs/yajl

    selected: 1.0.11 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 net-analyzer/netcat6

    selected: 1.0-r2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 net-misc/bridge-utils

    selected: 1.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 net-zope/zope-fixers

    selected: 1.0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

All selected packages: net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.17 dev-python/pyopenssl-0.12 x11-libs/vte-0.28.1-r200 dev-python/urlgrabber-3.9.1-r1 gnome-base/gconf-2.32.3 net-analyzer/netcat6-1.0-r2 dev-libs/boost-1.42.0-r2 dev-python/pycurl-7.19.0 dev-python/cython-0.14.1 kde-base/kajongg-4.6.3 sys-devel/gcc-4.4.5 net-libs/gtk-vnc-0.4.3-r1 gnome-base/orbit-2.14.19-r1 dev-lang/lua-5.1.4-r4 sys-libs/talloc-2.0.1-r1 sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.38-r6 dev-python/gconf-python-2.28.1 x11-libs/gtkglext-1.2.0 net-misc/bridge-utils-1.4 net-zope/zope-interface-3.6.2 x11-libs/gnome-pty-helper-0.28.1 dev-libs/yajl-1.0.11 dev-util/boost-build-1.42.0 dev-perl/Text-CSV-1.210 app-emulation/libvirt-0.9.3-r1 dev-lang/swig-2.0.2 net-zope/zope-fixers-1.0 sys-devel/automake-1.9.6-r3 dev-python/twisted-11.0.0 dev-python/gnome-python-base-2.28.1 net-proxy/tsocks-1.8_beta5-r5 app-text/rarian-0.8.1-r1 dev-libs/libnl-1.1-r2 kde-base/krosspython-4.6.3 app-editors/nano-2.2.5 app-emulation/virtinst-0.600.0

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

Would you like to unmerge these packages? [Yes/No]
```

wenn ich Yes sage, deinstalliert er all die pakete?

ist das wichtig die alle zu deinstallieren?

----------

## Christian99

nun, wichtig nicht. aber keines dieser Pakete wird noch von einem anderen gebraucht, und du hast auch keines explizit installiert (in der world file)

Aber Achtung: da ist nano dabei, welches im system-set ist. Das find ich doof, das portage seit ner Weile pakete im system-set deinstallieren will, wenn sie keine abhängigkeit mehr sind. Wenn du nano benutzt, dann setze es in die world file

Ansonsten kannst du es beruhigt löschen.

----------

## pieter_parker

ich kanns doch durchlaufen lassen, alles inklusive nano deinstallieren lassen, und nano dann erneut installieren?

wie setze ich es in das word file?

----------

## Christian99

indem du es danach einfach installierst  :Smile: 

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Wenn du nano nicht deinstallieren willst, dann mach vor dem depclean erst ein

# emerge -a --noreplace nano

Das fügt dir nano automatisch zum Worldfile hinzu ohne es nochmals zu kompilieren.

Sebastian

----------

## SkaaliaN

http://forums-web1.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-883521-start-0.html

----------

